# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  QCOM_SMART_TOOL_v1.0.0.8560

## gsm_bouali

**  **   *[FURIOUSGOLD][PACK5]   QCOM_SMART_TOOL_v1.0.0.8560 Realeased * *    
ADDED: 
[x] SFR 501 DIRECT UNLOCK - WORLD FIRST ! (Thx to Paul Amar)
[x] ZTE S50 Skinny DIRECT UNLOCK (BETA)
[x] F160 MTN_RW_P622F2V1.0.0B02-S DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] F160 ORG_SN_P622F2V1.0.0B03-S DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] F160 ROG_CA_P671A30V1.0.0B06-S DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] T54 TEL_AU_P671A10V1.0.0B17-R DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] F100 RDS_RO_P607C3V1.0.0B05 DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] ZTE KIS VRO_P752DV1.0.0B09 DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] VODAFONE SMART CHAT VIE_P752DV1.0.0B09 DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] VODAFONE SMART CHAT VIE_P752DV1.0.0B07 DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] ZTE BLADE II GB_TELE2_P735TV1.0.0B02 DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] + SEVERAL OTHER MONTE CARLO FIRMWARES   
Latest version can be found as usual on support area. Thank to all the people supporting us.   *  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وهذا الربط مباشر   *  * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *  **

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## gsm_bouali

*  شكرا على مرورك بالموضوع          *

----------


## echams1403

merci

----------


## douib

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## hamdi14

merci

----------


## medreda

meci a cet effort

----------

